# Solved: My personal income tax software choice



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

This time of year, almost everywhere the tax preparers are out to get you! Fine, if you need their help! If you do your personal income tax preparation yourself but would like to have help with getting the details onto the forms, you may be shopping for a software package. As an economy minded tax-payer, I have enjoyed using software called TaxAct - www.taxact.com - for six years or more. I am not employed by TaxAct, nor a relative of any employee to my knowledge. I do not own shares of TaxAct.
I am just a paying user.

I have found TaxAct to be a very reasonably priced software package with all the features I require. I have just entered my stock-trades for 2012. I trade too often and had about 50 sales proceeds last year. My broker provides a CSV file that I imported to TaxAct, and after a few easy steps it was done. It took me all of 10 minutes!

My purpose in writing this is to let TSG users know that tax software that works is available economically that is reliable and easy to use.

Just my way of thanking TSG for past help!


----------



## sixpack (Jul 11, 2005)

If you go to this IRS site you can download several different "Tax Software" programs for free inculding "TaxAct".
http://apps.irs.gov/app/freeFile/jsp/wizard.jsp?ck


----------



## goedel (Aug 9, 2010)

TaxAct does have a free version of their software available directly from them. I have saved so many hours with their free software in the past that I have for two years purchased the upgraded version from them. It is a donation, just as I donate to TSG from time to time; not enough - I know.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've used *TaxACT* for several years for preparing my income tax return.

The free version is fine if you plan to prepare only one tax return and not multiple returns.

*TurboTax* also offers a free version which I tried out and used last year.

------------------------------------------------------------


----------

